# Transformatori >  Transformatoru tīšanas iekārta

## Didzis

Nejauši ieraudzīju interesantu tinamo darbagaldu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62xKnsY--k8 
Viss tupa vienkāršs un viegli atkārtojams. Man visvairāk patika vienkāršība ar kuru panāk vada padevi un maina padeves soli.

----------


## RimaNTSS

Un pats tinējs arī ir gana pieredzējis. Var redzēt, ka viņš ar to nodarbojās lielos apjomos. 1-2 transformatoru dēļ diez vai kāds tādu galdu meistaros.

----------

